# Warum verliert er die Farbe?



## Nadinche83 (16. Juli 2006)

Huhu, 

ich hab gestern mit entsetzen festgestellt, dass mein Schätzchen seine Farbe verliert ... :? 

Ich kann jetz nicht genau sagen was es für ein Koi ist ... 
Er hat(te) einen orangenen Kopf und der rest war blau/weis. 
Nun hat sich aber die Farbe vom Kopf verabschiedes und der Kopf ist jetzt weis. 

Hat jemand ne Idee warum das so ist? ist er krank? 

Hier ein Bild, wie gesagt, das Orange am Kopf ist weg


----------



## Friedhelm (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum verliert er die Farbe?*

Hi,
Farbveränderungen sind normal - manchmal  wird aus einem "häßlichen Entlein" ein prachtvoller Bursche oder umgekehrt.
Gerade das (gewünschte ) Weis am Kopf ist bei einigen Arten in jungen Jahren ein verwaschenes Gelb und wird erst später zu dem gewünschten Weis.

Deshalb ist es ja gerade so schwer, im Jugendalter das Potential für einen "guten" Fisch abzuschätzen.
Also - kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## Thorsten (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum verliert er die Farbe?*

Hi Nadinche,

sag mal, bist Du dir sicher das es ein Koi ist (kann keine Barteln erkennen)??  

Für mich ist das ein __ Shubunkin!


----------



## Nadinche83 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum verliert er die Farbe?*

huhu, 

na dann bin ich ja zuerst mal beruhigt dass er nicht krank ist. 
aber ich finds schade dass der kopf dann weis bleibt  mir hat das so gut gefallen mit dem orange, aber naja.

EDIT: ähm ja ich hab den als Koi gekauft, und es ist auch einer ... außerdem ist er denk ich mal ziemlich groß für ein __ shubunkin *G*

EDIT2: die "pocken" die man an der Flosse sieht sind wieder weg


----------



## Thorsten (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum verliert er die Farbe?*

rehi Nadinche,

na ja ich habe einen Shubunki der 20 cm groß ist 

Egal ein schöner Fisch ist es auf jedenfall, ob nun Koi oder nicht!


----------



## Nadinche83 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum verliert er die Farbe?*

huhu, 

also das ist wirklich definitiv kein __ shubunkin  
Naja also 30 cm hat er mindestens  also is wirklich ein Koi *g*
ich hab ihn vor 2 Jahren als mini fisch gekauft, da war der vielleicht 15 cm. 
ist gut und prächtig gewachsen der kleine


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum verliert er die Farbe?*

hallo nadinche!
erinnerst du dich noch an den zwilling von deinem koi, der in meinem teich sein unwesen treibt?? bei meinem ist genau das gleiche passiert: kopf komplett weiß und das rot am körper verabschiedet sich ebenfalls zusehends!! sind wohl wirklich zwillinge!!  
liebe grüße
katja


----------



## Nadinche83 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum verliert er die Farbe?*

Hallo Katja, 

das gibts doch nicht. is ja mal spassig. 
vielleicht warense vom gleichen züchter *G* 

mal noch ne kleine frage am rande, ich hab ja baby fische im teich. verschiedenste größen. 

Jetzt hab ich eben grade gesehen, dass auch einige __ Shubunkin dabei sind, die sind schön bunt *G* 

Ein Jungfisch ist mir aber aufgefallen. der hatte einen dicken (bzw. dickeren) Kopf als die andren und hatte einen blauen "streifen" über den Rücken gezogen. Kopf war weis/orange. 

Wird doch kein Koi baby sein oder?

EDIT: ich glaub das mit dem koi babys hat sich erledigt, ich glaub nicht dass ausgerechnet der eine große koi den ich hab 1. ein weib ist und 2. schon 3-5 jahre ist, das ist aber auch ein zeitraum .... den koi hab ich vor 3 jahren gekauft, also könnte es möglich sein. die anderen dürften ca. 2-3 jahre auch sin.


----------



## Nadinche83 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum verliert er die Farbe?*

huhu, 

so ich hab mal einen gefangen bekommen  
der hier hat einen gelben kopf und ja man siehts ja *g* 

__ Shubunkin oder?


----------



## Findling (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum verliert er die Farbe?*

Hallo Nadinche,

wenn du wissen willst, ob dein Jungfisch ein Goldi oder Koi ist, achte auf die Barteln, die sind auch bei Jungfischen schon erkennbar.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Nadinche83 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum verliert er die Farbe?*

hi, 
aha, vielen dank, aber bei dem großen koi wie man oben auf dem bild sieht, sind auch nicht wirklich barteln zu erkennen. und ich vermute wenn dann dürfte das die mama sein, denn ich habe mal beobachtet wie andere kois dem fisch nachgejagt sind wie sich die goldis fast immer jagen. 

Aber naja, ich denke abwarten bis nächstes jahr dann werd ichs sehen


----------

